# My Sunday Adventure!



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I wanted to get outside. Have some fun and maybe shoot at some squirrels. The weather wasn't to bad yesterday for it. Must of been around 55 degrees f. I went out with my alluminum Shrike, a poly Seal Sniper, and my Flipkung for tubes. My shooting didn't do any of these slings justice. I shot at some squirrels, but no hits. The best part of this outing though, the reason i am writing this post. A covey of quail. I follwed them down a tree row for a couple hundred feet. Taking many shots along the way. I never did get one, but I enjoyed the chase. The wind was causing my flatbands to vibrate when drawn. However, without it, I dought I could have gotten so close. They could't have been more than 15 meters away. Targets at home just don't move! Having the chance to see game like that made this trip a success!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I agree with you about seeing the game making the trip worthwhile. Of course we all want to make the kill, but the hunt alone is often the most rewarding part.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

that's initally what made me switch to tubes. those vibrations really grind my gears. i ordered 10 quail chicks. gonna grow em in my backyard.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

I should say: What a VIBRANT afternoon








Cool!!!
Q


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

im new to slingshots but i have been looking around and ive seen people that tie there flatbands in the middle of the fork and pouch i don't know if that helps with the vibration problem


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

pop shot said:


> i ordered 10 quail chicks. gonna grow em in my backyard.


now thats what i call dedication to target practice !


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

Imperial said:


> i ordered 10 quail chicks. gonna grow em in my backyard.


now thats what i call dedication to target practice ! 
[/quote]
now that would just be unsporting ( but great fun!)

unlucky about not making the kill but as you say it is better to see something and miss it then not to see anything at all.


----------

